# Cold Weather = Purple Buds?  (indoor plant)



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 11, 2008)

im going to try a little experiment with 1 or 2 of the girls.

Since its kinda cold outside these days....and since plants tend to turn purple-ish when exposed to colder temps.
I was thinking that for the last few days before harvest, either on a few cold days; i would stick the girl(s) outside.....and/or put them outside at night when the temps are much colder than day time....( about 30-60 degrees at night).

If i did this, say at night; for say 3-4 days...think my plants may turn alittle purple?
Maybe it would be best if i put it outside on a sunny, cooler day... (45-51 degree day)??


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Feb 11, 2008)

I no when my lady gets cold. Her steams turn a purple color. I had no clue it would cause the buds to turn purple. I thought that was a strain thing.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 11, 2008)

Yea it is very strain related......

 But some strains also turn purple when exposed to cold temps during the end of flowering......soo i hear.

  Ya my stems already went purple too.

 anybody else have a guess on if it would work or not?

 Or what if like, on the very last day of flowering, right b4 you harvest you put your plant into the fridge for awhile.... could that work for purple?....i bet if you somehow had a like CFL light inside the fridge, above the mj plant...it could possibly go purp.  

  But i think its more logical to just move the plant outside when its cold.....?
 I need some answers dudes, i wana knooo


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 11, 2008)

One more question....when i try this: do you guys think i should water the plant? so there is transporting inside the plant, when its in the colder climate?

Or..dont water?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 12, 2008)

ok, some plants have a genetic triat that causes the chloryphyll to change darker colors to collect more light later in growth. as the weather cools it tells the plant automaticly that winter is comming and its time to finish up. the color changes in those certian plants causing beautiful hues. these hues are used to collect as much spectrum thats getting put off by the diminishing sunlight that occurs after summer tward fall into winter. alot of plants of different species have this triat and isnt a phenomenon. if you give colder temps later in flowering some plants will purple but might not if temps didnt dip below normal. thats why grandaddy purp might not purple up in one growroom but might in another if its a clone, or even similar genetics. its all dependant on conditions.

the coloring of the chlorophyll does NOT increase potency .....only bag appeal.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 12, 2008)

thats all im really looking for, i  just want some crazy good looking buds.
 Not to sell...
 I just like looking at pritty buds.....and mine are getting there, they are frosting up.....but a touch of purple would make them look sooo tasty:hubba:


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 12, 2008)

I live where it gets very cold and not all buds will turn purple.  I have grown some strains that turn purple at the end of the season and then some stay green even though they are grown at the same time in the same place and under the same conditions as the ones that turn purple.  I have also grown a blueberry strain in my 80 degree closet that turned purple.  I think it depends on the strain but the cold weather just helps sometimes.


----------



## thestandard (Feb 12, 2008)

i think high 40s to low 50s with the "cold nights" i think u put your plant outside in the 30s it'll never recover.


----------



## headband (Feb 12, 2008)

my baby turned purple on me the last few weeks of flowering. It was green up untill the point where fan leaves start to die off, but before they would die off they turned completely purple, check bpotm for my purple submission. I think most the time a plant is purple, is because of genetics, not temp. Ive herd people saying that it cold can be the cause, just never seen any proof behind that. Thanks and thats why ill be watching


----------



## red_ss (Feb 12, 2008)

guys what will change in the smoke if the plant turns purpole?? would the taste and the high cange? or its just the look..


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 12, 2008)

Just the looks


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 12, 2008)

thestandard said:
			
		

> i think high 40s to low 50s with the "cold nights" i think u put your plant outside in the 30s it'll never recover.



 ya, but i dont even care if it does recover.
 as soon as it goes purple, im going to harvest the plant.
 so if it went purple, but wouldnt ever grow again......then so be it....i just want sum purp nugs


----------



## thestandard (Feb 12, 2008)

i mean that it'll die if u put it in 30 degrees for 12 hours. Plant is like mostly water.. it'll freeze and die


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 12, 2008)

right right,
 alright.
 well i think im going to put it out during the day when its around 48.
 then do it on a night when its around 47-50 degrees....
 we will see what happens, i will keep you posted.


----------



## dankbud420 (Feb 12, 2008)

i ve done this with my plants around 55 degrees and below they turn. if in doors u have a better chance to make buds diff. because u can have buds green sticky on the out side and deep purple on the inside and viseversa. only draw back is groth slows


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 12, 2008)

ya i bet it does slow growth.....thats why im going to do it right b4 harvest time....


----------



## dankbud420 (Feb 12, 2008)

i allways heard that to go below 50 is bad but in the 40's thats pushin it


----------



## dankbud420 (Feb 12, 2008)

i allways did it for the first few weeks into flower because i allways liked a little purpple surprise in my buds. it only takes about a week to two weeks to start the change. o and i had the temp drop for the night cycle.


----------



## dankbud420 (Feb 12, 2008)

is it windy where ur at if so think about wind chill and a plant is like 60-70 percent water or something like that i know were im at wind chill changes every thing. there could be some down falls from gettin it cold


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Feb 12, 2008)

I was always under the assumption that even the strains that were prone to purple still required cooler temps at the end of their cycle. Well this thread has me monitoring my temps a little closer. I am EARLY in flower and don't want any slow growth we know can be associated with the cold.


----------



## Vegs (Feb 12, 2008)

I wouldn't even risk stressing out the plants especially at such a crucial time. I would forget about trying that out bro.


----------



## medicore (Feb 12, 2008)

I grew some bagseed and some durban poison this year.  The bagseed remained green while the durban poison turned a shade of purple.  I would not advise shocking your plants, unless you don't have anything better to do with your plants.  It will slow down their flowering process a great deal.  Also, when you cure the bud it looks more like it is dirty than purple.  Just remember if you do do this that your plants will have to flower for a longer period than normal.  Peace, and like Berzerker says, "Keep it Green"!


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 13, 2008)

Not all plants will turn purple so you might be doing all this and then they might end up their normal color.  I love the looks of purple buds too so its definitly worth a try.  I want to know what happens so keep us posted.  How far along are your plants?  Ive heard that purple buds are less potent.   Everyone I know thinks the exact opposite but I have read in numerous places that the thc levels are lower.  I think it has something to do with resin production and lower temps slows that way down.  Or something like that.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 13, 2008)

Vegs said:
			
		

> I wouldn't even risk stressing out the plants especially at such a crucial time. I would forget about trying that out bro.




im not sure what you guys dont understand.

If im doing this for say that last 2 days b4 harvest.......and say that me giving it cold temps does basically "kill" the plant...........then who cares.. because the plant is dead in 2 days anways....because im about to chop its azz into pieces.....so she is dead no matter what happens

so i atleast think its worth a try


----------



## Hick (Feb 13, 2008)

a few days of low temp, will have absolutely "0" effect on color, I'm willing to bet.
  IME, it takes a few weeks of below 60F nigh temps, before any purple effects are expressed.Not all strains will turn. Inducing color, through cold temp's, is not going to "benefit" your plant, not potency, not yield.


----------



## snuggles (Feb 13, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> a few days of low temp, will have absolutely "0" effect on color, I'm willing to bet.
> IME, it takes a few weeks of below 60F nigh temps, before any purple effects are expressed.Not all strains will turn. Inducing color, through cold temp's, is not going to "benefit" your plant, not potency, not yield.



I have some plants that show color in my grow area during the winter, also flushing can bring out lots of color, but in the leaves. I think it's the temps changing my color, cause they don't change in the summer and my partner has the same clones and gets no color at all. Also low temps. cause veg. to crawl along...CRAWL SLOWLY:hitchair:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 13, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> a few days of low temp, will have absolutely "0" effect on color, I'm willing to bet.
> IME, it takes a few weeks of below 60F nigh temps, before any purple effects are expressed.Not all strains will turn. Inducing color, through cold temp's, is not going to "benefit" your plant, not potency, not yield.



Alright, well then for the last ehh 5-6 days im going to try to expose the plant to colder temps, just to see if it does go Purp.
   again, im just doing it as a little test; to see what happens.....

  and ya im just looking for a change in apperance....the potency and yeild are already there


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 13, 2008)

IMO man i wouldnt do it, but as you have said its your plant and you wish to experiment. So i say go for it, let us know what happenes. Also reading the posts in this thread it would seem to me that to possibly be able to do this you will have to have your temp no lower than 50 for no less than a week. not below 50 so you can avoid any chance at it freezing and for a week (MIN) to see if it starts to change. Again IMO i wouldnt water in this period if your going to set it out side colder temps and winds and cold water when roots like warm just smells like troube to me. Mojo man for the idea if you try it man let us all know, it sounds like an easy way to purplewhen you already have plant girth and potency :cool2:


----------



## Mutt (Feb 13, 2008)

If your planing on shoving it outside...the stress will kill it and prolly not turn. Takes time to "harden off" a plant before taking it from inside and putting it outside. The temp shock will prolly do it in. Plants don't respond well to 20F degree drops in moments notice...they like a gradual change. IMO.
but go for it..you prolly won't do it again after you see what happens.


----------



## headband (Feb 13, 2008)

just try to get you hands on some purps seeds. Then you can have bomby purp in normal conditions. I dont think purp is any less potent, its just the most beautilful flower on this earth, and its nice smoking somthing so pretty


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 13, 2008)

lol guys, thanks alot for the input....
 we will see what happens..........


----------

